# Pottermore and MBTI type=Correlation?



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was talking with a friend, and we hypothesized that there may be a correlation between the Hogwarts House you were sorted into in Pottermore and your MBTI type.

I would like to ask those of you who do have a Pottermore account and have gone through the sorting ceremony to post your MBTI type and the Hogwarts house you were sorted into, and any thoughts you might have concerning the subject.

I'll start.
*INTJ, Gryffindor*

Have at it, PerC.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I was just having this dicussion today with my firends, what a coincidence. 

ESFP(me): Hufflepuff
ISFP: Gryffindor
ESTJ: Slytherin
ENTJ: Slytherin
INTJ: Ravenclaw
ISTP: Slytherin
ISFJ: Hufflepuff


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm an ISFP Hufflepuff, I know a guy who I'm pretty sure is an INTP/ENTP and he's also a Hufflepuff. roud:


----------



## pinkoctopus (Apr 10, 2012)

ENFP, Hufflepuff!


HUFFLEPUFF NEEDS MORE LOVE <333333 Power to love and friendship you guys! Also we have hot people like Cedric Diggory


----------



## Kaley (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm an INTJ, and the first time I was sorted into Gryffindor. That was my beta account. I made a new account yesterday and was sorted into Slytherin.

So INTJ is...Slytherdor?


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I got sorted into Ravenclaw and have always identified with it most. I can say that I'm definitely an introvert but I'm not sure about the rest.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm ENTP & Gryffindor.  But I don't think there's a correlation.


----------



## Sarcastic (Mar 16, 2012)

*INTJ, Slytherin*
I don't really think there's a correlation, though..


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ENTP Slytherin. If you pop into the ENTP Pottermore thread, you'll see that most of us are Slytherins.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think that it's an interesting topic to think about. I don't see why the two wouldn't be related, but with more posts (hopefully) we'll see if there is any correlation at all.

Maybe it has more to do with the Enneagram type.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ENFP. Hufflepuff! <3 

Anyway, there's probably going to be some correlation. The Sorting Hat sorts based on a person's value systems. We all act based on what we value. So it plays off of that. Which means there probably will be _some_ sort of correlation between MBTI and the Houses of Hogwarts.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

INTP sorted into Ravenclaw twice. Once on my Beta account. Once on my new account because I wanted to make sure my sorting wasn't a fluke.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

INTP in Gryffindor. 
I think Gryffindor is actually the best match for my personality, but I thought it would be cool to be a Ravenclaw.


----------



## KamikazeKritter (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm an INFJ and a Hufflepuff


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INTP I'm a Ravenclaw :3


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

INTP and a hatstall Ravenclaw/Slytherin combo. Chose Slytherin, then took the test again on a new account to receive Slytherin in full. Looks like I'm a Snake!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ISTJ Ravenclaw. The question was truly, what house would I be in if I were not a Ravenclaw. Much harder question, although I think it would be Gryffindor. I was so relieved that it didn't make me a Hufflepuff or something just because I said that I would want to be known as "The Good" over "The Wise". Not that I have a problem with Hufflepuff, but I am not nearly as loyal or as modest.

Sorting hat measures persona and a bit of motivations, but I wouldn't bet on a relation to type. Anybody saw inferior complexes here? Yeah, didn't think so.

My ESTP sister is also a Ravenclaw.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> ENFP. Hufflepuff! <3
> 
> Anyway, there's probably going to be some correlation. The Sorting Hat sorts based on a person's value systems. We all act based on what we value. So it plays off of that. Which means there probably will be _some_ sort of correlation between MBTI and the Houses of Hogwarts.


Yes, which is also why some of the most miserable characters in-series were in the wrong houses: they weren't being true to themselves, and ended up paying for it. Harry Potter also carries a nice little lesson on being true to who you are.

Actually, I think there'd be a stronger correlation between enneatype and House, than MBTI and House.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

I've found NTs are more likely to be Ravenclaw or Slytherin.

I'm an ENTJ. Sorted 9 times (I helped with data collecting for this big analysis project). Gryffindor 3 times, Slytherin 3 times, Ravenclaw 3 times. No hatstalls at all. Major identity crisis right here.


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

What I really want to know is the real algorithm behind the Pottermore sorting quiz.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

where is everyone finding this "special" test at ?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

celticstained said:


> where is everyone finding this "special" test at ?


Pottermore: a unique online Harry Potter experience from J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

celticstained said:


> where is everyone finding this "special" test at ?


You have to go through the first book thing until you hit the Sorting ceremony.

By the way, once you've finished with Book 1, what then? There seems to be very little left to do on the site, other than potion-brewing or duelling.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> By the way, once you've finished with Book 1, what then? There seems to be very little left to do on the site, other than potion-brewing or duelling.


Wait for the next book. The Order Of Phoenix will probably keep everybody occupied for a month.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

ENTP, Ravenclaw.

Take that @Dark Romantic


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> ENTP, Ravenclaw.
> 
> Take that @Dark Romantic


LOL, type-traitor!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

wand: apple and unicorn core, 12 1/4 inches, rigid

house: gryffindor--go figure .

(fantastical musings, not serious): 

what if it has something to do with my type 6 enneagram... vice is fear, virtue is courage?
this is exactly why i think that the potter series did so well--rowling encapsulated raw, archetypical 
themes to her work--figures/characters, thoughts/beliefs, even the basic story are all themes that are interwoven into the consciousness of mankind, that exist in all cultures (stories/characters that appear to be different but are really the same story/character just with a different costume) and she made it into a very rich, intricate story.


----------



## Sulare (Mar 27, 2012)

Type: INFJ
House: Ravenclaw
Wand: 14 1/2 inch, laurel and pheonix feather, hard


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Owfin said:


> Depends on the question. I have no idea what effect the "Moon or stars" question had on my house. The test is usually pretty easy to figure out, but if _you_ know you've answered truthfully, I don't think it's too much of a problem...
> 
> I like Slytherin. I have some ambitions too, but Slytherin is so much better at actually putting in that drive to bring their ambitions about. I hated, hated that Gregory Goyle and that other stupid bully were in Slytherin. Umm, I thought Slytherins were supposed to be _ambitious_? It's hard to put those sorts in houses though, with all of the house descriptions being so positive.


i think that the 'unsavory' characters made it into the Slytherin house because they had traits, or a sliver of what Slytherin is. they may have lacked cunning, drive, and subtly, but they made up for it in, like i said, possessing qualities on the other side of the coin, the darker side of Slytherin. everything appears to have a yin and yang, so one can be of something, in this case a fictional wizarding house, and be good or bad... maybe we should approach (if we're going to lol) the sorting of characters not from the characteristics alone, but from a commonality between those characteristics--like why Goyle and Snape (definitely one of my favorite characters) ended up in the same house? they don't appear to be similar in talent or direction, but there was a certain darkness to both...?

eh, just more "fantastical musings".


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Gryffindor. Gaaa! I wanted to be in Slytherin.
Why oh why did I answer honestly?
sigh.

Can I have multiple accounts without being
banned? Does anyone here know this?


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

For the sake of research I created a new account & got myself sorted again. This time I was put in Ravenclaw which doesn't surprise me - I do often get Ravenclaw as a close second to Hufflepuff - but I still see my original placement into Hufflepuff as my 'real' one. It was an interesting exercise doing it again. Once again some questions were obviously house-related, but others it was much less obvious what the answers 'mean'

@FreeSpirit - yes you can have multiple accounts


----------



## OrangeSoda (Apr 1, 2011)

INFX - Ravenclaw

I feel like I much rather belong in Gryffindor but since I didn't get sorted there I've gotta help take yall down! Its gonna be a sad day when the least populous house ends up winnng! Ravenclaw FTW! We can do it!


----------



## enick (Dec 14, 2011)

ENTP - Ravenclaw.

While the house sorting was interesting, I have to admit that I was more intrigued by the wand selection. There were far more options and descriptions.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

INTJ.
Got sorted into Slytherin, which was somewhat surprising, because by my own interpretation and most other tests, Ravenclaw and potentially also Gryffindor should come first. Tried it a second time recently, but it seems solid. I suppose it might have to do with the inability to explain choices in the test.
Well, I like snakes, so I guess that's still alright.

Wand is Maple and Unicorn, Ten inches, Unyielding.

Other fun fact: Pottermore seems to think I have lots of ambition, both house and wand wood point that out. Huh. I really wonder where it's getting that from


----------



## lreast (Nov 26, 2010)

ISFJ - Ravenclaw


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually got into Pottermore the day I made that post but assumed that I would be Hufflepuff. I was actually sorted into Gryffindor which really surprised me. After discussions with friends we found that I was probably teetering on the edge of either and it could have gone either way. I'm tempted to make another account just to see if I get the same result.

As for my wand: Pear with dragon heartstring core. 13 inches, Pliant. I loved the wand classifications the most. Like Enick said, there's far more variety. It's more reflective of a person's character. It's pretty accurate too. I found my combination to be fitting.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

So I made a new account (and had to try twice before actually creating
it, because all the name choices they gave me were CRAP!)

Answered purposely to get Slytherin and it worked.
Hooray!

Wand: Cedar, Unicorn core, reasonably supple


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't judge me but I made 8 accounts just so I could keep trying on the sorting hat to make sure my results weren't just a fluke.
I answered honestly each time, and out of my 8 tests these were the results:

Slytherin: 1
Gryffindor: 1
Hufflepuff: 1
*Ravenclaw: 5*

I think its pretty safe to say that I'm a Ravenclaw. My MBTI type is probably Ixxx. Haha. I don't 
know.

I think everyone should take the test more than once as a sort of science experiment to see if their results are consistent, that is, if you really care about knowing your Hogwarts House that badly like I do.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

This needs more data.

Current statistics:


```
I  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 2.5 |  1  |  1  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |  1  |
R  |  2  |  3  |  2  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  1  |  -  |
S  |  3  | 3.5 |  -  |  1  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  -  |
H  |  -  | 0.5 |  1  |  1  |  1  |  -  |  2  |  1  |

E  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 0.3 |  2  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |
R  | 0.3 |  2  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  -  |
S  | 1.3 |  3  |  -  |  1  |  1  |  -  |  -  |  -  |
H  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  2  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |
```
I added those with multiple sortings as a half each (or even thirds, in one case) and ignored unknown types.
Feel free to copy and add yourself.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Metaplanar said:


> This needs more data.
> 
> Current statistics:
> 
> ...


So, basically:

NTs are more likely to be Slytherins.
NFs are more likely to be Hufflepuffs.
SJs are more likely to be Hufflepuffs.
SPs are more likely to be Gryffindors.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Dark Romantic - Not so, because I know many INFPs and ENFPs to be Sorted into Gryffindor. Some claim they are Ravenclaw (mostly the INFPs). I don't know how many would actually be Ravenclaw. A smaller percentage than those who are Hufflepuffs and Gryffindors, I should think. NFs are least likely to be Slytherin for sure. I'm pretty sure the same goes for INFJs and ENFJs. 

NTs generally get Ravenclaw or Slytherin. I know INTPs usually are Ravenclaw. 

I know that many ESFPs are actually pretty Hufflepuff. 

So SFP and NFP = Hufflepuff and Gryffindor. Least likely Slytherin.
NFJ and SFJ = Gryffindor and Ravenclaw, I think. I think they are less likely to be Hufflepuffs that SPs and NPs. Least likely Slytherin. Just a guess. 
STP and NTP = Ravenclaw and Slytherin. Interestingly enough, the STPs seem more likely to be Slytherin, NTPs more likely Ravenclaw. 
STJ and NTJ = ??? 

I know many ESTJs and ISTJs to be quite the Gryffindors. Or Slytherins. Although usually Gryffindor. Some are Ravenclaws. They are least likely to be Hufflepuffs, I think. 

INTJs and ENTJS? Somewhere around Slytherin and Ravenclaw.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

\o INFP here also 6w7 <.< am Slytherin....


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> @Dark Romantic - Not so, because I know many INFPs and ENFPs to be Sorted into Gryffindor. Some claim they are Ravenclaw (mostly the INFPs). I don't know how many would actually be Ravenclaw. A smaller percentage than those who are Hufflepuffs and Gryffindors, I should think. NFs are least likely to be Slytherin for sure. I'm pretty sure the same goes for INFJs and ENFJs.
> 
> NTs generally get Ravenclaw or Slytherin. I know INTPs usually are Ravenclaw.
> 
> ...


I expect you're right... but I was referring more to the data on the chart than anything.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

ESFP; Slytherin
I answered completely honestly though I was bordering on Ravenclaw. 
My wand:
Wood: Aspen
Core: Dragon
reasonably supple
My INFP friend is a Hufflepuff. She expected it and knew beforehand


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

Took the test three times; turned out Gryffindor twice and Hufflepuff once. I identify somewhat with Hufflepuff, but I'm too much of a slacker to be one. I should probably test as Ravenclaw, but am not really much for studying, even though I do it a lot in my spare time. I don't really identify with being highly ambitious or Machiavellian, so Slytherin is right out. Gryffindor seems about right. Although I don't really identify that much with any of the main characters, I do believe in standing up for what's right even if it creates conflict. I think I might have chosen these kinds of answers over the knowledge/wisdom answers, even though they might be just as right to me.

I really liked these books when I was younger, but I feel like I have outgrown them somewhat, so I might not really have the firm understanding of the houses that I used to.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

ENFP, but still debating my type, Slytherin.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

First time I came out Hufflepuff which I expected. I made a seccond account with the intent of choosing all the same except where I'd had a hard time deciding between things - so I'd go with the option I hadn't chosen the first time, however it gave me almost completely different questions (maybe onely 2 the same?) and I came out Ravenclaw. I like the cozy desciption of the Hufflepuff commonroom, but felt excited and more like I identified while reading the Ravenclaw greeting (all the stuff about uniqueness/individuality). In anycase I'm not suprised I'm a mix between those two. I love Gryffindor (I like the colours and lions are my favorite animals) but I'm not very brave I can tell you that, hehe.


----------



## elenien (Apr 20, 2012)

INTJ -> Ravenclaw. I expected that, considering my usual obsession with knowing EVERYTHING!  Not that I trust that test... either it or the wand one. I ended up with an unyielding Dogwood wand with a Unicorn core... not exactly what I would have picked given the descriptions...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

elenien said:


> INTJ -> Ravenclaw. I expected that, considering my usual obsession with knowing EVERYTHING!  Not that I trust that test... either it or the wand one. I ended up with an unyielding Dogwood wand with a Unicorn core... not exactly what I would have picked given the descriptions...


This is creepy man... the only difference in Pottermore between us seems to be the fact that my wand was just hard, not unyielding.

Dogwood, unicorn hair core, 10 3/4 in...

Although while not expecting the dogwood, it really fits better than any of the ones I guessed I might have had.


----------



## elenien (Apr 20, 2012)

Owfin said:


> Although while not expecting the dogwood, it really fits better than any of the ones I guessed I might have had.


I think my issues with the Dogwood can be narrowed down to two things:
(1) "Dogwood wands are quirky and mischievous; they have playful natures and insist upon partners who can provide them with scope for excitement and fun." I am SOOOOO not exciting or "fun" (by popular definition, that is) 
(2) "An interesting foible of many dogwood wands is that they refuse to perform non-verbal spells and they are often rather noisy." I don't do well with noise and I adore the concept of non-verbal spells 

My friend said something like "your wand wants you to talk to it." Given the description of the wand, I have a feeling my "talking" would be more complaining and cursing: "Why won't you do non-verbal spells you useless thing!", or "Can't you be quiet just this once!" My friend thought this would be very amusing to watch...


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

INTJ Hufflepuff. I'm not sure how it happened myself...


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

ISFJ Gryffindor


----------



## ac89 (Apr 25, 2012)

INTP Ravenclaw. I came across this site after trying to do some research on whether there was a correlation between the two. It looks as though there might well be!


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP Ravenclaw. Normally get this in most house sorting quizzes.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

INTJ and Ravenclaw.


----------



## sesshomaru_haku (Sep 26, 2010)

ISTJ, Gryffindor. Silver Lime with Unicorn Core, 10 3/4 inches, slightly yielding.

Was rather surprised by the wand. Silver Lime is famous for producing Seers and masters of Legilimency, which seems to be the opposite of what an STJ would be good at. >.> I supposed it might be because I have leanings towards FP, and my answers reflected that.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

INFJ, Gryffindor. I must admit, I did not expect that, thought I was a Ravenclaw. I'm a 4w3 so/sp for further informations.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Best guess of MBTI type: INFP.
Pottermore house: Slytherin.

I've always been a Slytherin, it's just who I am.
There was absolutely no debate for me.

Do I believe they correlate? 
Pff, not at all. I think any type can be in any house.
My mother is an INFJ Hufflepuff.
My grandfather is an ISTP Gryffindor.
My best friend is an ISFP Hufflepuff.
My other best friend is an ESFP Slytherin.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

INFP and Gryffindor! Right where I wanted to be.


----------



## The Purple Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

INFP: Slytherin


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Update:


```
I  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 2.5 | 1.6 |  2  |  1  |  1  |  1  |  2  |  1  |
R  |  4  |  5  |  2  | 0.5 |  1  |  -  |  1  |  -  |
S  |  3  | 3.5 |  -  |  3  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  -  |
H  |  1  | 0.8 |  2  | 3.5 |  1  |  -  |  2  |  2  |

E  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 0.3 |  2  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |
R  | 0.3 |  2  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  1  |  -  |  -  |
S  | 1.3 |  3  |  -  |  2  |  1  |  -  |  -  |  2  |
H  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  2  |  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |
```


----------



## lenabelle (Mar 13, 2012)

ESFJ and Hufflepuff! I honestly can't imagine being in any other house now. Also, my friend who I'm pretty sure is INTJ got into Gryffindor and was shocked, fully expecting Ravenclaw, while two of my ENTJ friends both got sorted into Slytherin to their chagrin.


----------



## Creevy (Nov 28, 2011)

INFJ and Slytherin for me.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ENFP and Gryffindor

I made multiple accounts to see what I'd get:
Gryffindor
Ravenclaw
Hufflepuff
Hufflepuff 

I honestly don't think the pottermore test is all that accurate. Heads or tails? Left or right? Those are not particularly revealing questions.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Another gryffindor INTJ. I also thought I was going to get into Ravenclaw but, surprise! I did the test two times. Both gryffindor. I'm comfortable with it now. I don't know if it has correlation but it sure has some effect. I don't have _that bad _social skills.


----------



## musicalmeggie (Sep 26, 2011)

ENFP, and a hatstall between Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff. I chose Ravenclaw because I have a scarf for Ravenclaw =P


----------



## Mcastrobunny (May 13, 2012)

Enfp/enfj and gryffindor. I think I'm an archetypal gryffindor really


----------



## Savvi (May 13, 2012)

ENFP, and Slytherin.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

to be honest I think it's rigged the slightest bit because all the houses happen to be almost perfectly even...
I'm an ENTP Slytherin, but I've always felt the most affinity with Ravenclaw.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Cool topic 

I got SLYTHERIN!!

Never woulda guessed it!

But was totally cool with it after reading the description. 

Bet she wrote 'em all like that.

Even Hufflepuff. Hahahaha. Bet she had to get drunk to write that description.

(jaykay I love everyone in Hogwarts)


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm INFP and i got sorted into Hufflepuff, not surprised. But I identify more as a Huffleclaw. My INTP sister got into Gryffindor, surprisingly because it's obvious she's a Slytherin. My ISFJ friend got sorted into Ravenclaw.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

INTP, Ravenclaw, not a huge surprise.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

ENFP Ravenclaw... not really a surprise either, but still pretty cool.


----------



## thistled bones (Nov 24, 2010)

INFP, Ravenclaw

Was NOT expecting that, but I guess the sorting hat knows what it's doing...


----------



## krviking (Nov 27, 2010)

INTJ, got Ravenclaw suprisingly... I wanted Slytherin >.>


----------



## Hanz (May 15, 2012)

INFJ, Ravenclaw ^_^
which was the one I actually wanted (and answered truly)

Although, I was more interested by the type of wand I was given, along with reading about other types of wood etc.
I was wondering with wand types had any correlation as well? (not sure if in this one/another forum mentioned it already - I didn't read through all of it)

My wand is 11inches, Beech with unicorn hair


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

ISFP Ravenclaw

Found that interesting. Thought for sure I'd wind up a Hufflepuff. Especially when I'm a 2w1 to boot.

My wand was Sycamore with Unicorn Hair, can't remember the length tho. :c


----------



## prodfoot (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think there is a correlation because Hogwarts Houses are determined by a combination of your personality, abilities, and values. For example, being particularly intelligent is a requirement for Ravenclaw (at least is is supposed to be; "..or yet in wise old Ravenclaw, if you've a ready mind"), but so is valuing knowledge for the sake of knowledge. Another example is Slytherin, where one of the requirements is possessing "the seeds of greatness", or the potential to be great, yet one also needs to be ambitious and/or cunning. I am still new at typing, but from what I understand about the Myers-Briggs, it is a measure of personality, and does not attest much to one's abilities or values. 

That being said, here are the MB types and Pottermore houses of my family and of myself:

*ENTP (me) - Slytherin
ENFJ - Hufflepuff
INTP - Slytherin
ENFJ - Gryffindor
ENFJ - Slytherin*


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

ENFP- Ravenclaw

I wasn't expecting anything different.


----------



## Hanz (May 15, 2012)

Oh and here's my username if anyone want's to add me XD
but do let me know who's who ^_^

OakWolf14223


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

INTP and Slytherin. I don't want Slytherin. I'm not ambitious, nor do I care for living in a place furnished in green and silver (disgusting combination) that is underneath a lake.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

ISTP, Slytherclaw. 
I've taken the test several times, and each time I've ended up in either Ravenclaw or Slytherin, so I suppose I'm just a strange mix of the two.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

INTJ. I was sorted into Ravenclaw, unsurprisingly. That's what I usually get on these sorts of tests.

If wands are relevant, I have a surprisingly swishy wand made from Applewood and Dragon Heartstring. 14 1/2 inches long, if I recall correctly.


----------



## noonia (Feb 7, 2011)

INFP and Gryffindor. I identify as a Hufflepuff, personally. Used to be Ravenpuff, but I felt like I needed to choose one or the other (since you couldn't actually be in two houses at once at Hogwarts), and I felt like I fit Hufflepuff better. I've never considered myself a Gryffindor before.
It's funny, because I'm also a Leo, but I do not resemble the usual Leo description at all. Not that I put much (really, any) stock in astrology. Sometimes these things do connect!


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

INTJ and Slytherin. Took it several times and the test was different each time but I still got Slytherin, so it must be legit.


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

INFJ (probably...) and Ravenclaw. Always got sorted into Ravenclaw so not really a surprise. I was thinking that MBTI and houses-sorting do correlate as well.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

INTP raventhing, err ravenclaw


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

I made a Pottermore account, only to take the official Sorting Hat quiz. I was assuming I'd be in Ravenclaw. But my result put me in Hufflepuff. And in hindsight, I can definitely see how and why I'd be put in Hufflepuff. It's seems a good fit.

And I think the relationship has more to do with Enneagram type. Temperament is much more fundamental, whereas Enneagram type seems to be a better representation of how one interacts with other people, and what kinds of things they personally value, more individual. I'm a type 2w1, which I can understand. Hufflepuff is the house of Helpers, so I'm not surprised I'm in Hufflepuff.


----------



## appleton4 (May 16, 2012)

INTP, Ravenclaw. Big Harry Potter fan and always identified with the house.


----------



## Slate Grey (May 17, 2012)

I was really excited about the sorting hat quiz! My favorite part of the first book, even when I was very young. I really identified with Ravenclaw, and was hoping I'd be one so I could watch the stars from the tower and express my creativity without judgment. 

My sister got Ravenclaw and she's a 4w3/6w5/9w1 INFP. We're both kind of similar, so I assumed I'd sorted to Ravenclaw, too, but I was sorted into Slytherin! I was really surprised at first, since I definitely don't see myself as ambitious in any way, but it makes some sense. Bohemian-Iconoclast-Comfort Seeker is only one step away from the 458 temperament, which seems very Slytherin (although in a brooding, reclusive way). I identify with the dark/edgy aesthetic, but I wish it didn't have to be brown and electric green! bleh! And how will I ever survive in a house full of Slytherins!? Maybe by keeping to myself. My wand suits me, though.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in Gryffindor. I took it twice, just in case it was a fluke.

However, I wrote a blog about the sorting hat a few weeks ago. Here it is.




I've been looking at the questions and populations samples, and I've come up with an answer to how the hat works.

There are several types of questions. Some give house preferences. Some are designed to simply be red herrings and have no house preferences. 

House preference questions: all of the answers relate to more than one house, but those scores lean a little in favor of one or the other so that the final value when all scores are added up can't be a tie. For example...

Other people would describe you as...
-Ordinary (+1.2 Gryffindor, +0.9 Hufflepuff)
-Selfish (+1.2 Ravenclaw, +0.9 Slytherin)
-Ignorant (+1.2 Hufflepuff, +0.9 Gryffindor)
-Cowardly (+1.2 Slytherin, +0.9 Ravenclaw)

Red Herring questions: These are simply designed to make the test seem magical as no one could possibly see how these answers relate to a house preference. For examples...

Do you prefer the forest or the river?
-Forest
-River 

Heads or Tails?
-Heads 
-Tails 

Left or Right?
-Left
-Right

Stars or Moon?
-Stars
-Moon

Therefore, several of the questions have no bearing on the sorting, and several do. You still end up with a set of scores for each house, and you still end up with a value that can't be a tie.

However, here's the most important thing to note about this test...

You will only be sorted into a house based on your scores if your scores are particularly high for one house. For example, you score very high on Slytherin. Congratulations, you're a Slytherin.

If your scores are close to equal or borderline or tied, you will get sorted randomly based on population and preferences. For example, you scored highest on Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw (even though you didn't score equal on these, just that these are the two highest scores and are roughly close). The software will pick one of them based on attempting to normalize the population to 25% for each house. For example, let's say Hufflepuff is at 21% population and Ravenclaw is at 27%. You will get randomly sorted into either house with something close to a 60% vs 40% lean toward Hufflepuff vs Ravenclaw, regardless of your actual scores.

It's kind of bogus, but it is based on your actual scores somewhat, and they do have to be fair. The house games would be really unbalanced if the populations were 35% Gryffindor, 30% Slytherin, 20% Ravenclaw, and 15% Hufflepuff.

Current populations (at the time of this post) are 400k, 371k, 391k, 392k. That's 25.7%, 24.2%, 25.0%, 25.1%.

Those populations can't happen with a test based purely on personal scores. It's statistically impossible for anyone to design a test that gets this close to 25% on four results. However, most people aren't complaining too much about their sorting (unless they get Hufflepuff). The most common complaint when people do complain is that they managed to get sorted into the house they felt was their runner up house... which is proof that the software is doing pretty much what I'm suggesting.


----------



## whitesnake (May 20, 2012)

ISTP, Gryffindor.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

ENTP, Slytherin.


----------



## MapleSyrup (May 17, 2012)

INFP, Hufflepuff


----------



## ShenanigansAfoot (Aug 1, 2011)

ENTJ, Gryffindor.


----------



## 16660 (May 21, 2012)

*INFP*
I was sorted into *Gryffindor*. It seems pretty fitting.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I liked the test in that I couldn't figure it out like other sorting hat quizzes I've taken. But then again, I would expect the "official" test to be more cool! I'm usually sorted into Ravenclaw but for this test I got Slytherin. I'm INTJ. It might just be the population control thing. I usually get a clear Ravenclaw, with Slytherin as runner up.


----------



## Deguello (Jul 28, 2011)

Infj slytherin.


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

INFJ, Hufflepuff.

Nope. Just, nope.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I imagine @Nobleheart to be nearly spot-on correct. It does seem quite impossible.

As for correlation, I've discovered a flaw in my logic. The thought is that the Hogwarts classes are sorted based on values and conceptions of self. MBTI is based on thought processes, gathering of information by the mind, and judgments. MBTI is much more broad than the sorting can possible be, simply by virtue of having more "houses" (INTJ, ENFP, INTP, ENFJ, ESFJ etc). Many people with completely different MBTI type can possess similar values and end up in the same house.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to do it, but you have to actually play the game right? And go through the chapters don't you to get to the test? And I can't be bothered to do that lol...Maybe when I feel like procrastinating I might do it.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

ENTP, Slytherin.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ISTP, Slytherin...although depending on the questions Pottermore throws at me, I can also get Ravenclaw (yea, I tried more than once).


----------



## Lampshade (May 25, 2012)

INFP and I got into Gryffindor


----------



## Dawna Elena Mitchell (May 25, 2012)

I'm an ENTP and a Slytherin on Pottermore. I self-identify as a Slytherdor, though, and it's often a close race between which house I really see as my primary.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

INFP - Slytherin. Twice.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

We need some kind of poll, though idk how it would work.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm ENFP that was sorted into Ravenclaw, which fits....but I feel Gryffindor fits better. Oh well that hat has spoken.


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2012)

*ENFJ Gryffindor*

ENFJ Gryffindor... yup


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2012)

*Correlation?*

The only thing I'm seeing is that Thinkers are more prone to Ravenclaw and Slytherin while Feelers are more prone to Gryffindor and Hufflepuff. I'm not saying it's an explicit rule. Also, I don't think I've seen a Feeling Slytherin or a Thinking Hufflepuff.


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

INFJ, Gryffindor


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

ENTP Slytherin


----------



## smileyjohn (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I'm an ENTP and I got a choice between Ravenclaw and Slytherin... I chose Slytherin they're more interesting.


----------



## WhatItTakes (May 31, 2012)

Hey I know this has nothing to do with this thread but can anyone tell me how to start a thread? This layout is just confusing to me for some reason thanks in advance


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

INTP and Ravenclaw.

And I'm guessing that there _is_ a statistically significant correlation between house type and MBTI type .


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

INFP Hufflepuff, GO HUFFLEPUFF

I have a ESFP friend who is hufflepuff as well, though apparently she was very close to Gryffindor.


----------



## Owlotic (May 31, 2012)

ISTJ Hufflepuff :3 ^^


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

INTP, 7... probably w8, Sx/Sp 

*House Slytherin*

*Wand*: cedar, phoenix feather, 13 inches, surprisingly swishy

*Cedar*
Whenever I meet one who carries a cedar wand, I find strength of character and unusual loyalty. My father, Gervaise Ollivander, used always to say, ‘you will never fool the cedar carrier,’ and I agree: the cedar wand finds its perfect home where there is perspicacity and perception. I would go further than my father, however, in saying that I have never yet met the owner of a cedar wand whom I would care to cross, especially if harm is done to those of whom they are fond. The witch or wizard who is well-matched with cedar carries the potential to be a frightening adversary, which often comes as a shock to those who have thoughtlessly challenged them.

*Phoenix*
This is the rarest core type. Phoenix feathers are capable of the greatest range of magic, though they may take longer than either unicorn or dragon cores to reveal this. They show the most initiative, sometimes acting of their own accord, a quality that many witches and wizards dislike.
Phoenix feather wands are always the pickiest when it comes to potential owners, for the creature from which they are taken is one of the most independent and detached in the world. These wands are the hardest to tame and to personalise, and their allegiance is usually hard won.


----------



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

pinkoctopus said:


> ENFP, Hufflepuff!
> 
> 
> HUFFLEPUFF NEEDS MORE LOVE <333333 Power to love and friendship you guys! Also we have hot people like Cedric Diggory


ESTJ- Hufflepuff and proud!


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Update, again:


```
I  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 3.5 | 2.6 |  4  |  4  |  1  |  2  |  2  |  1  |
R  |  6  |  9  |  4  | 2.5 |  1  |  1  |  2  |  1  |
S  |  5  | 7.5 |  3  |  4  |  -  |  2  |  -  |  -  |
H  |  1  | 0.8 |  4  | 6.5 |  2  |  -  |  2  |  2  |

E  | NTJ | NTP | NFJ | NFP | STJ | STP | SFJ | SFP |
G  | 1.3 |  2  |  2  | 0.25|  -  |  -  |  -  |  1  |
R  | 0.3 | 2.5 |  -  | 4.75|  -  |  1  |  -  |  -  |
S  | 1.3 | 9.5 |  1  |  3  |  1  |  -  |  -  |  2  |
H  |  -  |  -  |  1  |  3  |  1  |  -  |  1  |  2  |
```
There seems to be an especially strong connection between ENTP and Slytherin.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

INFJ, and Hufflepuff. I never _could_ decide between that and Ravenclaw for me, so I gave it kudos for a good guess.  If it had put me in either of the other two, I'd have thought it quite mad.

While we're compiling data, I think I'm Type 9. I'm also a Taurus sun (which seems Hufflepuff-ian) and Pisces moon (probably leans Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff.)


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

INTJ Slytherin. I always got Ravenclaw in other tests that weren't trying to fuck with the results, but my next closest was always Slytherin. In normal circumstances, I think I would have gotten Ravenclaw.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm very Slytherin, and an ENFP. Also, just to add to the data, I'm type 7. I agree that both Ravenclaw and Slytherin seem like they would be NTs, but I know a few NF people in each of those houses.


----------



## 1stBass (Jul 26, 2012)

Creevy said:


> That's interesting. Why are Ravenclaws NF's, and Slytherins NT's? I would have thought that would have been switched.



I think the idea is that Slytherin comes off as "evil" or "selfish" because they don't consider people's emotions as much when making decisions. If you read the Ravenclaw opening speech-thing on Pottermore (or google it like I did... yeah, I'm no Ravenclaw) they kind of highlight that it's.... well... basically... the house of weirdos. This seems like more of an NF thing. But I agree that it doesn't make perfect sense.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm an INFJ and I first first got sorted into Slytherin (I was shocked) and the did the test again and got sorted into Ravenclaw, which fits a bit more. I can see traits of all four houses in me. I don't find myself cunning or ambitious, neither smart. I am creative, at least I hope I am and that's what my friends tell me. So I'm stuck, should I continue with my Slytherin account or Ravenclaw? I might go with Ravenclaw as they're the underdogs right now.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm an ISTP and a 7w8. I got Gryffindor.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

INTJ, twice into Gryffindor. My ENFP friend was Slytherin.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there, *INFJ* with a *Slytherin* sort. Although I was on the cusp of being sorted into Gryffindor.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

ENFP Hufflepuff!  
And proud of both! 
And I think people stereotype too much with this. I think any type can be in any house. There is value in every house!


----------



## PurpleSingingTurtles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think there is any correlation between the MBTI and Pottermore hogwarts houses, but here are some types/sorts of me and my friends.
(me) ENFP- has been sorted into both Ravenclaw and Gryffindor, about 50/50
INTJ- Ravenclaw
INTP- Ravenclaw
ENFJ- Hufflepuff
ESTJ- Slytherin
INTP- Slytherin
ESFP- Hufflepuff
ISFJ- Slytherin
INTJ- has been sorted into Gryffindor and Ravenclaw 50/50, but in my opinion more suited to Gryffindor
ENFP- Hufflepuff
ESFJ- Hufflepuff
ENTP- Gryffindor
ISFP- Hufflepuff
ENTP- Slytherin

So far the only correlation I see is that Hufflepuff seems to be xxFx.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Just my own personal results:
INTP
Type 5w6
Slytherin, and I have been in every Sorting test I've taken. I am intelligent, but not particularly cunning and not at all ambitious. I think it comes down to not always recognizing or taking others' emotions into account.


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

Intj(me): SlytherinEstp: SlytherinIstp: SlytherinEnfp: RacenclawEsfj:GryffindorIstj: Hufflepuff


----------



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

INFJ-Ravenclaw


----------



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Ravenclaw and Slytherin both seem like NTs at the core; there isn't really an NF house. I'd say Ravenclaw is more INTx, and Slytherin is more ENTx, but that's more to do with the fact that Slytherin (and Gryffindor, too) seems like a more active, externally-focused house, while Ravenclaw seems like a more withdrawn, introverted house.


What about us NF's with highly developed Ti's?...I think Ravenclaw is the place. Maybe NF's that scales tip much more feeling = Hufflepuff or even Gryffindor for the extroverts.


----------



## slashandz (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm skimmed the thread, and honestly, there seems to be zero correlation.
That said: INTP/Hufflepuff


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

I belong in Ravenclaw most likely. I like the colours.


----------



## HeartOfTheWind (Aug 8, 2012)

INFJ ~ Hufflepuff.

I always was on the fence between Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw. I liked how kind and dedicated Hufflepuff was, but admired Ravenclaw's knowledge. But, the test placed me as Hufflepuff. I'm happy. :3


----------



## Soul_Sample (Apr 29, 2011)

INTJ, Ravenclaw. Dunno if there's a connection, but my girlfriend knew I'll end up in RC before I even took the test, so maybe there is.


----------



## hahalol (Aug 16, 2012)

Is anybody collecting data? I'm too lazy to actually go through the posts one by one but anyhow.

ISTP - Slytherin


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ENTP: Ravenclaw
INTJ: Slytherin

It was interesting, until after I got sorted. Then I got bored.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the Hogwarts houses were kind of based off the types.
Gryffindor = SP
Slytherin = NT
Ravenclaw = NF
Hufflepuff = SJ
Or at least that's something I heard. I know that they don't match up exactly, though.

Edit: Oh yeah, I'm in Gryffindor


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm an INTP and I got put into Slytherin ((Woot, just got myself a green & grey scarf today. REPRESENT!))
I have no idea how it works, but these are interesting theories. 
I'm a 5w6 though, so you'd think I belong in Ravenclaw.. Hm.


----------



## The_Thoughtful (Sep 1, 2012)

INXP and Slytherin.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Pottermore put me in Hufflepuff or Gryffindor... I can't remember, I was only on the site once.


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

Another ENFP in Hufflepuff here! I knew I was Hufflepuff before then, though. It it were up to me I'd love to be considered a Ravenclaw, but nope, Hufflepuff is where I should be.


----------



## CottonCubes (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm an INTJ and I was put into Slytherin. I took it 5 times because I was expecting Ravenclaw, but I got Slytherin every single time. I believe my wand was pine and dragon, but I'm not sure.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Vanderlyle said:


> I was just having this dicussion today with my firends, what a coincidence.
> 
> ESFP(me): Hufflepuff
> ISFP: Gryffindor
> ...


ISFP is only Gryffindor because of Harry but ISFP's don't really seem like they fit Gryffindor.. mabye Hufflepuff? their artistic.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

cottoncubes said:


> i'm an intj and i was put into slytherin. I took it 5 times because i was expecting ravenclaw, but i got slytherin every single time. I believe my wand was pine and dragon, but i'm not sure.


Snape.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Gryffindor
ENFJ (Lily)
ENFP (Ginny)
ISFP (Harry)
ESTP (James)

Hufflepuff
ESFP (Tonks)
ISFJ 
ESFJ (Umbridge)
INFP

Ravenclaw
INTP
INTJ 
ENTP (Flitwick)
INFJ 

Slytherin
ENTJ (Lucius/Bellatrix)
ESTJ (Draco)
ISTP
ISTJ


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Gryffindor = SP (The Doers)
Hufflepuff = NF (The Idealists)
Ravenclaw = NT (The Rationalists)
Slytherin = SJ (The Traditionalists)


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> Slytherin = SJ (The Traditionalists)


*evil laugh*


----------



## lazyafternoons (Sep 12, 2012)

INFP in Hufflepuff.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

INFJ- Ravenclaw :tongue:

My ENFP friend is a Hufflepuff
and my INFP friend is a Slytherin... hm.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

INTJ 1w9 Slytherin


----------



## Mates (Aug 22, 2012)

ISTJ Ravenclaw


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Slytherin = SJ (The Traditionalists)


B..but.. I'm a Slytherin and I'm an ENTP


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Lexibear said:


> B..but.. I'm a Slytherin and I'm an ENTP


I meant the majority.. clearly not all SJ's are slytherins and not only SJ's can be slytherins... Boldy Voldy and Snivellus were both NT's.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I just played through to the sorting hat and it put me into Slytherin. 5w4 INTP here so yeah. I can only really imagine myself in Slytherin and Ravenclaw really. I always liked Slytherin more though, so I don't complain XD A little surprised though in a way, but I suppose it was because I valued intelligence on the first option?

Love my wand by the way. Ash with phoenix feather core. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> I meant the majority.. clearly not all SJ's are slytherins and not only SJ's can be slytherins... Boldy Voldy and Snivellus were both NT's.


Ah ok... Do the wand types have MBTI correlation as well?


----------



## Mnemeosyne (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a ISTJ and a proud Slytherin!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I joined just to take the test and I have no idea how to get sorted.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> - SJs and NFs, both described as cooperative in tool use by Keirsey, have a universal connection to Hufflepuff, described as the most cooperative house. The temperamental distinction isn't a perfect correlation, since although NTs are connected to what is arguably the most pragmatic house, the SPs are divided between STP Slytherin/Gryffindor and SFP Hufflepuff. Also, the supposedly cooperative NFs have a strong connection to Slytherin, arguably the _ least_ cooperative house.


It's not entirely accurate that Slytherin is the least cooperative House. Pottermore information indicates that Slytherin is one of the most cooperative Houses - _within_ the ranks of the House. Slytherin House defines the relationship among House members in familial terms. Slytherin is not, however, known for its cooperation with _other_ Houses. The House that is the least cooperative internally, though, appears to be Ravenclaw. Ravenclaw has the reputation for being fiercely competitive _within_ the ranks of the House.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> I joined just to take the test and I have no idea how to get sorted.


In the first book, proceed as quickly as possible to Chapter 5 (Diagon Alley). Buy your books, pet, and wand. You can't get to Hogwarts without them. Then proceed to Chapter 7. You get sorted in Chapter 7.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Alionapooh (Mar 19, 2013)

INTJ, Pottermore house:ravenclaw, but I'm actually a Slytherclaw


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

INTJ, ILI-Ne, 5w6, Slytherin.

Added the socionics type and enneagram as I think it adds to my overall personality and describes me more completely than simply MBTI. However that's only for the forum and not for the data collection.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

I was put in Slytherin. INFP


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Slytherin - INTP.
I'm the same enneagram tritype as @PurpleApple - now there MUST be a link! XD


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INTJ Slytherin.


----------



## warghh (Dec 29, 2012)

ISTJ Gryffindor.


----------



## FreyD (Apr 7, 2013)

ISTJ - Hufflepuff

This reminds me I still have to explore book 3. :O


----------



## datMBTIguy (Oct 31, 2012)

I considered correlations but it doesn't seem like MBTI has it pegged by observing my friends. I'd have to guess Enneagram more likely.

Me:
ISTJ Ravenclaw

Friends:
ISFP Hufflepuff
INFP Hufflepuff
ENFP Hufflepuff
ENFP Hufflepuff
ESFP Probably Hufflepuff
EXFJ Hufflepuff
EXFX Hufflepuff
ESFJ Slytherin
ESFJ Probably Slytherin

Family:
ESFJ brother actual Hufflepuff but would probably insist he is Gryffindor
ENTP father almost certainly Ravenclaw
ISFJ mother almost certainly Hufflepuff
ESFJ grandmother probably Ravenclaw


But once you look at Enneatype the connections are more clear than MBTI if you ask me. I'm triple competency and almost all of the Hufflepuffs are type 2, 4, and 9. Those who you'd suspect possible Type-2 from (ESFJ for example) only correlate with Hufflepuff when they are type 2 (ESFJ brother) but are drastically different among same-type non-2's (ESFJ Slytherin friends who I suspect are something like 3w2 and 8w9 respectively).

Looking down my list, it seems FP spells Hufflepuff and NT/TJ is more likely Ravenclaw or Slytherin. I was trying to think of true Gryffindors in my life and I could only think of a few and they were probably all ENTJ or pretty dang close to it (ESTJ, ENFJ also possibilities)


----------



## katja (Apr 5, 2013)

ISFJ Gryffindor. I wasn't expecting it, I thought more Ravenclaw/Hufflepuff, but once I was in Gryffindor I totally embraced it, so maybe they got it right?


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

INTJ Ravenclaw.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

ISFJ Slytherin. ^_^


----------



## bvdk99 (Jun 5, 2013)

From what I've seen:

INFJ (me): Gryffindor (I was surprised at first, but I guess it makes sense)
ENFP: Slytherin
ESTJ: Hufflepuff
ESFP: Hufflepuff
INTP: Ravenclaw


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

I signed up for the website because I was curious what my wand type would be and what house I would be in. I didn't know those were really the only fun things to do on there.  

Anyway, INFJ and Slytherin. It fits me perfectly.


----------



## jawnwatson (Nov 9, 2012)

Me: 
ISTP Gryffindor

Others I know:
INTJ Gryffindor
INTJ Slytherin
ENTP Slytherin
ESTJ Slytherin
ESTJ Hufflepuff
ESFJ Hufflepuff
INFP Hufflepuff
ISTJ Slytherin
INFJ Gryffindor
INFJ Hufflepuff


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

I'm ENFP and Slytherin.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

INFP Slytherin~

I was pleasantly surprised when I got that result.


----------



## FeliciaSueLynn (Jun 18, 2013)

ISTJ-Slytherin.

I got sorted into Slytherin and have always identified with it. We're not all bad. Lol.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

In the beta version, I was sorted into Hufflepuff. The second time I registered, I was sorted into Gryffindor and most recently I was sorted into Ravenclaw. I had three different sets of questions. After reading the descriptions of the houses, I am confident that I belong in Ravenclaw. 

As a side note, my wand has remained the same: English Oak with Phoenix feather core.


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

Istj, Slytherin.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

I think I may have already posted here.. can't remember.
But - I'm INFP, Ravenclaw.

Gryffindor = SP
Hufflepuff = SJ
Slytherin = NX
Ravenclaw = NX


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

ISTP, Ravenclaw.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

*ISTP* - _Slytherin _


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

INFP
Slytherin


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Gryffindor, technically ISTP, probably ISFP.


----------



## narwhal_ (Jan 21, 2015)

INTP (5w4, 4w5, 1w9). Wand - Alder and unicorn hair. I got Hufflepuff the first time and Ravenclaw the second. I consider myself as a Hufflepuff. It might not be seen as the most stellar house but it's certainly my favorite. Being in the other houses brings in the expectation to embody those traits (I know this is really just superficial thinking but if I was a Gryffindor and I did an act of cowardice I would be slightly embarrassed/ if I was a Ravenclaw and I didn't do well in that test, I would silently shrivel in shame). I'd rather be classified as 'the rest'. I'd rather feel free; I'd rather be content in an environment which doesn't expect too much of me. But really, I'd like to be one of those inconspicuous Hufflepuffs in class doing their own thing.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ExTP
gryffindor


----------



## Sdsinger (Jul 5, 2011)

ISFP - Gryffindor :happy:

Others I know of:
ISTP - Gryffindor
ENFP - Hufflepuff
ESFJ - Hufflepuff
ESTJ - Hufflepuff (*this one surprised me...)
INTP - Slytherin


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

INFJ - Gryffindor. Wand: Cedar and phoenix feather.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

ISFP Ravenclaw. didnt took the test. but im sure I am a ravenclaw. i want to be a ravenclaw.


----------



## iloveducks (May 2, 2012)

ENFP and GRYFFINDOR! *roars loudly into the computer screen then collapses into giggles*


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

ISFJ - Slytherin.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

ISTP
Gryffindor



Always Gryffindor, no matter how in depth or off the wall the quiz. And Pottermore was Gryf as well


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INFJ Slytherin. 

_Maybe _Ravenclaw.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTJ - Ravenclaw


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ENFJ - Gryffindor 

Hear me roar :angry:


----------



## katsux (Jan 23, 2015)

INTP Ravenclaw
wand is Ebony w/ phoenix feather core, 14.5 inches, hard


----------



## KimCarragher (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny this, I was thinking about this just now. I used to be a Gryffindor (INFP btw) but I was younger then and was sure I was INFJ. I think I leaned more Gryffindor because I was obsessed with going down in history and never being forgotten (because I was quite lonely), and I kind of hated my academic capabilities.

After one night of reflection years later I decided there was no WAY that I was a Gryffindor. So I did the test a few more times, getting Ravenclaw twice and deciding it a good fit. I never did get Hufflepuff though....I'm trying not to think too hard on what that means.

So a description of people I know and House correlation:
INFP (me) : Ravenclaw/ ebony wood, pheonix feather, 12 1/4 inches
ENFP: Slytherin (was a Hufflepuff)
ENTP: Ravenclaw (but is probably a Gryffindor)
INTP: Slytherin
ESFP: Hufflepuff
ESFJ: Hufflepuff


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure I've posted this here before but they gave me _Slytherin_ the first time I took the test. I had to rig it to finally get Hufflepuff


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> Pretty sure I've posted this here before but they gave me _Slytherin_ the first time I took the test. I had to rig it to finally get Hufflepuff


Nothing I have seen from you seems anything like a Slytherin. How did you manage to get that?


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

ISFP. I had a beta account and got Hufflepuff. Later I made a new account and got Ravenclaw. You don't get all the same questions every time so both could be a bit right. As far as I'm concerned I'm a *Ravenclaw* anyway.


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

According to the gotoquiz rip of the same test:

Ravenclaw (89%) but I know I'm a Slytherin (83%) at heart. 

What's the portmanteau of this? Slytherclaw? Raverin?


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Ravenclaw all the way.
With a little bit of Slytherin, though :laughing:

I've seen ENTP being labeled as Gryffindors and I totally disagree. 

Some people I know and their Hogwart houses:
INTP1: Ravenclaw
INTJ (2 of them): Slytherin
ENFP (3 of them!): Gryffindor
INFJ: Gryffindor
INFP: Hufflepuff

So this kind of backs up my theory:
xNTP = Ravenclaw
INTJ = Slytherin
ENFP = Gryffindor (the Fi, of course)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Beta account: Ravenclaw

Trying to determine if quiz was consistent: Ravenclaw, Slytherin

Gotoquiz: Ravenclaw (80%), Slytherin (70%), Gryffindor (58%), Hufflepuff (35%)

Most likely IxTJ.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Lord Fudgingsley said:


> Nothing I have seen from you seems anything like a Slytherin. How did you manage to get that?


My goal in life is to make a significant positive change in the world, which I guess is pretty ambitious. And maybe I picked some darker answers? Honestly I was pretty perplexed by it myself. I said this same thing in one of my 12th grade classes last year, and a girl who had known me throughout high school turned around and said "[alittlebear], there is no _way_ you are Slyhterin." I don't know though. That's what the flawless Sorting Hat told me.  

In other news, I took it again recently and got Gryffindor. Ah well. I'm Hufflepuff at heart and goodness knows this.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Ah well. I'm Hufflepuff at heart and goodness knows this.


You know, the Sorting Hat ultimately gives you your desired house, so you'll probably be a Huffie.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

olonny said:


> You know, the Sorting Hat ultimately gives you your desired house, so you'll probably be a Huffie.


I know that. I just find it funny that I tend to get everything but Hufflepuff from the objective standards.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I know that. I just find it funny that I tend to get everything but Hufflepuff from the objective standards.


maybe you're not destined to be a Huffie and Pottermore is trying to make you understand your destiny


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of ENTPs test Slytherin. I'm kind of a Slytherclaw. I wanted to be Ravenclaw before I read the Ravenclaw description from Pottermore. After reading that, I was hoping more for Slytherin (Merlin's House!).

And sure enough, I tested Slytherin on my Pottermore Beta account, then tested Slytherin again on a second account that I deleted after getting assigned the House. I didn't rig my answers - except to the extent that I was trying to avoid Hufflepuff. (No offense to the Puffs. My sister is a Puff. It's just not _me_!). Anyway, I have really loved being in Slytherin. It's a very fun House.

I am not a mean person or attracted to dark magic. I love the mischievous nature, actually, of Slytherin (as described in Pottermore, not Harry's POV - and as borne out in my House experience). And most people I've known who place into Slytherin are just as smart and clever as the Ravenclaws. I'd say that in Slytherin, there's a "trickster" contingent that you don't hear about much in Harry's POV, because he's dealing with the aftermath of all that blood purist garbage that Riddle so earnestly supported. But the trickster would definitely belong in Slytherin, and that is probably why Slytherin is Merlin's House.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, double post. Here are some correlations for people I know for the pot... 

ISTP - Ravenclaw
INTP - Ravenclaw 
ESFJ - Hufflepuff or Gryffindor
ISFJ - Ravenclaw
ENFP - Gryffindor
ISFP - Gryffindor
ENTP - Slytherin or Gryffindor
ESFP - Slytherin or Gryffindor
INTJ - Ravenclaw or Slytherin


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP - Gryffindor

Part of me feels a little guilty for not being a Hufflepuff, because they seem so nice, but Gryffindor fits me well.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP - I consider myself a Ravenclaw, however I got Slytherin the first time I took the Pottermore test. I tried a second time to get Ravenclaw and ended up with Gryffindor. I just decided to keep it as I really liked the username for that account, but Ravenclaw always has been and always will be my house.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

INFP Ravenclaw

I don't remember what my wand is.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

I've seen a picture that sorts types by Dominant and Auxilary functions. you have a primary and a secondary house.

in my case, i'm in Ravenclaw, but my secondary house is Gryffindor


----------



## godisblue (Jun 28, 2014)

ENTP - I've made several tests and i usually balance between Ravenclaw or Slytherin, there was a big long ass test of like 120 questions that made me a Ravenclaw, close to a Slytherin, but the the "gotoquizz" that take the same questions as Pottermore's i got Slythering by 86% and Ravenclaw at 57%, if i had to choose, i personally feel more close to *Slytherin* because of the ambition and self-preservation instinct of the house +++ obviously, they're awesome edgy people. 

I don't see however how many ENTP's could be Gryffindor, if anyone would explain, i find the Gryffindor house despite its individualistic orientation to rely deeply on Fi rather than Fe (whereas Slytherin would tend to use Fe to be more manipulative, if we take the extreme case), to add on that, i would quote a pottermore analysis website which i find quite good and thorough :



> Gryffs are deeply, deeply defined by forests, and by the element of fire. Fire here is actual fire: not Hufflepuff’s nurturing sunlight, but an absolutely scorching-hot flame. Fire is passion, and Gryffindors are passionate about their beliefs, and standing up for what they believe in (and, more pointedly, who they believe in: *Gryffindor is an individualistic House, but it cares deeply about people - it’s not cerebral in the way of Ravenclaw or Slytherin*.) A Gryffindor’s first impulse is always to draw their wand and act.


source : The Traits of the Four Houses (by request) 

I think the line i underlined in bold shows the main difference between the houses / is similar to how here for example we tend to differentiate ENFP's and ENTP's. Therefore, seems to me that ENFP's (we call them The Inspirers right ?) would be the perfect type for the Gryffindor house, less than ENTP's.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

godisblue said:


> ENTP - I've made several tests and i usually balance between Ravenclaw or Slytherin, there was a big long ass test of like 120 questions that made me a Ravenclaw, close to a Slytherin, but the the "gotoquizz" that take the same questions as Pottermore's i got Slythering by 86% and Ravenclaw at 57%, if i had to choose, i personally feel more close to *Slytherin* because of the ambition and self-preservation instinct of the house +++ obviously, they're awesome edgy people.
> 
> I don't see however how many ENTP's could be Gryffindor, if anyone would explain, i find the Gryffindor house despite its individualistic orientation to rely deeply on Fi rather than Fe (whereas Slytherin would tend to use Fe to be more manipulative, if we take the extreme case), to add on that, i would quote a pottermore analysis website which i find quite good and thorough :
> 
> ...


Interesting. I checked out the GoTo Quiz. It looks like maybe it takes all the sorting questions from Pottermore? Anyway, with this expanded quiz, I got Ravenclaw at 84% and Slytherin at 73%. I'm definitely a Slytherclaw.  

When you limit the size of the quiz, though, to the number of questions Pottermore asks, I have gotten Slytherin twice. I would tend to take this is as closer to the "right" answer because the Pottermore quiz - as given by Pottermore - is more contextual. The GoToQuiz seems like a very Te approach: quantify all possible sorting answers and get an optimal result. The Pottermore quiz, on the other hand, offers new questions based on answers to previous questions. It is forcing choices, not quantifying a result. It seems like a more Ti approach - focusing more on an internal and contextual logic for the Sorting, not so much on an externally imposed order. Since JKR had a big hand in creating the Pottermore quiz, this could be a key to which type of Thinking she uses. 

At any rate, it's fairly interesting. Despite the GoToQuiz, I'll stick with Slytherin. It's how I've been _actually_ sorted into Pottermore... twice. I identify far more with Merlin than with Riddle and the Death Eaters, but I've participated in Slytherin since the Pottermore Beta and have grown to love my House.

I do agree, btw, that ENFPs are better candidates for Gryffindor than ENTPs are.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

zerocrossing said:


> A lot of ENTPs test Slytherin. I'm kind of a Slytherclaw. I wanted to be Ravenclaw before I read the Ravenclaw description from Pottermore. After reading that, I was hoping more for Slytherin (Merlin's House!).
> 
> And sure enough, I tested Slytherin on my Pottermore Beta account, then tested Slytherin again on a second account that I deleted after getting assigned the House. I didn't rig my answers - except to the extent that I was trying to avoid Hufflepuff. (No offense to the Puffs. My sister is a Puff. It's just not _me_!). Anyway, I have really loved being in Slytherin. It's a very fun House.
> 
> I am not a mean person or attracted to dark magic. I love the mischievous nature, actually, of Slytherin (as described in Pottermore, not Harry's POV - and as borne out in my House experience). And most people I've known who place into Slytherin are just as smart and clever as the Ravenclaws. I'd say that in Slytherin, there's a "trickster" contingent that you don't hear about much in Harry's POV, because he's dealing with the aftermath of all that blood purist garbage that Riddle so earnestly supported. But the trickster would definitely belong in Slytherin, and that is probably why Slytherin is Merlin's House.


You indeed sound very Slytherinish :laughing:
I like Slytherin too, but I'm a proud Raven. I guess I could be some sort of Raventherin? More than a Slytherclaw


----------



## godisblue (Jun 28, 2014)

zerocrossing said:


> Interesting. I checked out the GoTo Quiz. It looks like maybe it takes all the sorting questions from Pottermore? Anyway, with this expanded quiz, I got Ravenclaw at 84% and Slytherin at 73%. I'm definitely a Slytherclaw.
> 
> When you limit the size of the quiz, though, to the number of questions Pottermore asks, I have gotten Slytherin twice. I would tend to take this is as closer to the "right" answer because the Pottermore quiz - as given by Pottermore - is more contextual. The GoToQuiz seems like a very Te approach: quantify all possible sorting answers and get an optimal result. The Pottermore quiz, on the other hand, offers new questions based on answers to previous questions. It is forcing choices, not quantifying a result. It seems like a more Ti approach - focusing more on an internal and contextual logic for the Sorting, not so much on an externally imposed order. Since JKR had a big hand in creating the Pottermore quiz, this could be a key to which type of Thinking she uses.
> 
> ...


I could not seem to find the long one who had some kind of legitimacy a couple years ago when you were searching good harry potter quizzes, i just know it was on this website : PersonalityLab - Online Personality Tests

And yeah, i agree with the different approaches on the different tests, and if you glance at the website i've given, the author explains the flaws of the Pottermore quizz in general, especially for the representation of the Slytherin house (and how many "real" Slytherin would not pick some of the answers that were given to them because of the pejorative effect/tone some answers had right from the start) : 



> Slytherin, per the quiz, gets a little bit shafted: they have the most answers that are terrible (not even people who are otherwise very, very Slytherin will give them), and they tend to be associated with very negative things. Even with the rehabilitation Pottermore’s Welcome Letter tries to give them, the fact remains that JKR is still not very fond of this House, and it shows in the quiz.





> Again, this is Slytherin House per the Pottermore Sorting Hat quiz. Personally, I could do a writeup on what Slytherin should be about rather than what it is (and ways in which the quiz could’ve been improved), but Anon asked for the traits of the Houses according to the Pottermore Sorting Hat. Slytherin, unfortunately, tends to get the worst write-up, and tends to have the qualities that nobody at all picks.


So i think it's more "common" to be a Slytherin mistyped as a Ravenclaw than the other way around...


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

ESTJ 3w2 - Slytherin ┐(￣ヮ￣)┌


----------



## Corvine (Jul 14, 2015)

INTJ, Ravenclaw 5w4


----------



## mycatispurringsoidontcare (Jul 29, 2015)

INFP = Slytherin
Which doesn't seem to fit at all.
Hufflepuff seems to be the only one that would actually fit with most INFP's.
Although Slytherin actually does fit me personally.
Just not Gryffindor. I hate Gryffindor.


----------



## shoot4thestars (Jul 30, 2015)

INFJ, Ravenclaw! ^^ Totally fits.


----------



## Talonbee (Mar 29, 2018)

INFJ
Ravenclaw
Horned Serpent
3w4


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Most probably INTP and Ravenclaw


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

I did the test and got Ravenclaw. 

I got kinda pissed because I wanted Hufflepuff.


----------

